# Ty-bee's Home thread



## Ty-bee (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok, I figured it was time to start myown....lol. I've been absent for a while now and figured I'd updateeveryone on where/whats been going on with us. But I didn't want tostart an off topic post.

First off, Mr. Peabody is doing great! He's become quite the lovablebaby boy. He did bite me recently but our dachshund was teasing him soI chalk it up to being spooked. Sadie has to be kenneled when Peabodyis out as ALL attempts to getting her use to him have failed. So she'skenneled because it's NOT an option to just not let Peabody out of hiscage as some friends and family have suggested.

As to where I've been. Well as some of you know my husband is a Marineand he got back from Iraq in February. We've known since he returnedthat by years end he'd be deploying AGAIN. So we've been spending asmuch time as the Marine Corps allows between training schedules to dofamily things.Building memories to get the kids throughanother Christmas without dad.

The hardest part is with the kids. Our youngest daughter was 5 monthswhen he left the first time and within this last month has just gottenuse to daddy again. All in time for him to leave again. Our oldestdaughter is daddy's little girl so she just has a hard time dealingwith it anyway.

The best news during my absence is that Aaron has been selected for promotion to Staff Sergeant.

So thats what has been going on here. I hope to get back to being moreactive. I have some recent pictures of Peabody but they're still on thecamera and Aaron took that out on ship with him. So when he gets backin a couple weeks I'll be able to post those. Until then an old onewill have to do...lol!

hugs, Shannon


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome Back! We have good friends wholive the Marine lifestyle. They had a baby in April and hehas yet to see her, but should be home in the next couple ofmonths. It's all crazy. They are actually going tobe relocating to the same base you are at when he gets back.

Mr. Peabody looks wonderful!

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Shannon,

Your bunny is adorable!

My heart goes out to you and all the military families right now. 

Sending wishes for a speedy return for your husband,

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Shannon!

I always get psyched when I see you've visited. Iwas wondering when your husband had to return. My heart goesout to you, the kids, and him. If only they just passed hisname and forgot that they needed him. It's great hewas promotedto StaffSargent.



Even though it's an old picture of Mr. Peabody, it's still an adorableone. Will your husband be aroundforHalloween? Sure hope so. With the kidsthe age they are, andhowexcited they get, it'd befun to have him share it with them - especially since he won't be homefor Christmas.  

Prayers will start up for you and yours again. Give Mr. Peabody a big hug for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 22, 2005)

What a cute picture! Your bunny and your dog are beautiful!

I used to have a "Sadie" too! She was a Border Collie/IrishSetter mix. Another redhead! She used to make melaugh so hard when I would let her out with the bunnies. Shewould put on this goofy play face while she was sniffing them, and thenthe paw would come up and I had to step in before somebunny got swattedacross the room!

Sorry about your husband having to go back. My brother wentthrough the same thing with the Navy. He's glad to be retirednow. (Great, my LITTLE brother is retired! I reallyAM old now!) Congrats on the promotion! I just hopehe returns safely and quickly.


----------



## Ty-bee (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

Carolyn, yes he will be here for Halloween this year. It's hard to tellwho's more excited by that...him or the kids..lol! He'll also be herefor our 7th anniversary (Oct 17th). This will be the first one he'sbeen home for!!

BunnyMom,I'd have to say the best dog I've had so far was aborder collie mix I pickedup at the shelter. I only had him ashort time but he left such an impact on my life in that time. The dogin the picture is our beloved Dakota she's a lab/husky mix. She's 5 yrsoldnow. She's my first baby. We got hera couplemonths before our oldest was born and she got very spoiled. We've beenthrough a lot with hersix moves and heartworm.Wecouldn't ask for a better dog when it comes to how she reacts to thebun!

Jen, I hope your friend makes a safe return! I hope they like it hereat Lejeune. I love it here. The beach is a ten minutedriveaway...got to love that right!

Shannon


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote:*


> Carolyn, yes he will be here for Halloween this year. It'shard to tell who's more excited by that...him or the kids..lol! He'llalso be here for our 7th anniversary (Oct 17th). This will be the firstone he's been home for!!
> 
> Shannon




Aww! I LOVE Halloween. I think it's my favorite Holiday.

You'll definitely have to get a babysitter for October 17th!



Take lots of pictures and videos of him with the kids before he goes back out.

-Carolyn


----------



## kfonz (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Ty-bee! 

Mr. Peabody is so cute! Is he a mini rex? I understand howyou feel about the Marines...My older brother is a Marine and returnedfrom Iraq early this year. But...he has to return early 2006again. It's a bummer :X. Well good luck witheverything, take care!

-k


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

:wave: Hi Tybee!

I started working on a puzzle this weekend, (it's a Fall/Winter thing)- and the one I'm working on is all of American Lighthouses. 

I didn't know there's a Tybee Lighthouse in Georgia. :shock: Have you ever been there?

-Carolyn


----------



## Ty-bee (Oct 16, 2005)

No I had no idea there was alighthouseby that name. I picked my nicknamefromthe kids actual nicknames. Tyler is alwayscalled Ty and Bee is Brooke initials. My mom calls her herlittle bumblebee. I'll have to put that on my list of placesto go visit now though.

I myself LOVE to do puzzles. Actually have 6 of them framed and somemore waiting for frames. Right now I'm painting some oilpaint by numbers of horses for Brooke. She absolutely loveshorses.She rode her first one at 3monthsand has been in love ever since.

It's been crazy around here. Aarons on his predeploymentleave so we've been preparing to head to New York for a familyvisit. We actually leave on Tuesday and will return on the30th. I'm looking forward to the break but not the return asit'll be days after that he deploys.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Shannon, nice to see you back. Sorry yourhusband has to go away again - it must be so hard for you and the kids.Looking forward to seeing new pics of Mr Peabody

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Happy Anniversary!I hope you have something really specialplanned!



Raspberry


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 17, 2005)

Ty is such an adorable bun! Ekk, can you give him a big hug for me?

-K&amp;E


----------



## Ty-bee (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad to be back, Jan! I sure missed the forum while I was away!

Thank you for the Anniversary wishes Raspberry! I got tosleep in this morning and recieved a card. We're planning toreally celebrate once we get to New York. That way Grandmacan babysit...lol.

We're actually leaving for New York tomorrow and we'll be gone til the30th. Aaron is on leave before he deploys so we want to gosee family. Of course he has other motives as well....itshunting season up there.

Shannon


----------



## Ty-bee (Oct 17, 2005)

Heres a couple new pictures.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/Ty-bee/Illtakethat.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/Ty-bee/Gotanythinggood.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/Ty-bee/Whatchawant.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/Ty-bee/ShootIdroppedit.jpg



****edited****

They were posting huge so I thought I'd send them this way instead.

Shannon


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Now _that_ is a nose made for kissing! :kiss:

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2005)

Great pics. I think this is priceless


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 18, 2005)

I pray that your huband has a short deployment. Mr. Peabody is such a sweet little boy


----------



## Ty-bee (Nov 2, 2005)

We made it back from our vacation. Hada great time! Although I'm glad to be back home. Itwas*SO* cold in New York and it rained almost everydaywe were there. However rain is better than snow in myopinion. 

Peabody made the trip well. He wasn't very happy about havingto stay in his travel cage all day but he was quite interested in mygrandmothers cat. I wishI could've got a video ofhis antics. He carried on so! Right now however heis on my bad list. He bit me yesterday when I reached in tograb his dish so I could fill it. Got me near the elbow thebrat!

I hope everyone enjoyed Halloween. The kids had ablast! Brooke insisted on wearing the costume she wore twoHalloweens ago. Sheloves horses/unicorns so it washard to talk her out of it.

Aaron leaves on Friday. So I want to ask for extra prayersfor him. I'm hoping this deploymentgoes by quicklyand as smoothly as the last. 

Hugs, Shannon


----------



## Lissa (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh my! That is one cute bunny with attitude! I'm in love. :inlove:


----------



## Ty-bee (Nov 2, 2005)

Boy does he ever have attitude. Justtoday after Igave him some love and treats he wentto the other side of his cage and gave me bunny butt. For noreason other than he was done with me...lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

:wave: Hi Ty-Bee!

I was wondering exactly what day your husband goes back. I was lookingup the thread, and I think last year on your anniversary, you werehappy to talk to him on the phone. :?

God, Honey, you know you, he, and those beautiful children are in mythoughts and prayers. More so now though. I truly can't imagine whatyou're going through.

Try not to be too upset with Peabody. He bit you because he wanted tolet you know that he Does Not Like the disruption lately. He'll getover it and become that sweet precious baby you always want to showoff. He's a good boy. I think I'd bite someone who put me in a travelcage longer than I would care for too. :dunno: He doesn't know. Heloves his mom, but had to take his anger out to show that he's a realtough guy and He's in control - Not You! :X 

Enjoy every minute you have with your family. We'll be here when you need us.

Warmest Wishes,
-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 3, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote: *


> Boydoes he ever have attitude. Just today after Igavehim some love and treats he went to the other side of hiscage and gave me bunny butt. For no reason other than he wasdone with me...lol.


Whoa! :foreheadsmack:lol


----------

